
Domain-cli: Search domain availability from terminal - goldxfive
https://github.com/WeiChiaChang/domain-cli
======
_jomo
Reminds me of a similar tool I wrote some time ago that checks if a given name
is taken, but on every top level domain:

[https://github.com/jomo/tld_checker](https://github.com/jomo/tld_checker)

------
phyzome
Looks like it's a wrapper for the API on
[https://domainsdb.info/](https://domainsdb.info/) which itself is based on
either an API of [https://domains-index.com/](https://domains-index.com/) or a
paid subscription of the latter.

------
Canada
A text file with the TLDs, dig, and a one liner on the shell can produce the
same result

------
zerop
I like instant Domain search a lot. Well built

[https://instantdomainsearch.com/](https://instantdomainsearch.com/)

------
nishs
Curious if anyone finds the boxes and colors in the output of CLI tools such
as this one useful. If so, why?

~~~
nkozyra
It can be helpful in terminals that support it but it's easy to overdo.

Here, the box/table is literally separating two pieces of info
(ordinance+domain) so there's no need to lose all that screen space. And the
big logo is obviously unnecessary and probably reduces re-use - seems like I'm
dialing into a Renegade BBS circa 1992.

I think there are UX benefits to introducing color and formatting when
available, but it's best kept subtle.

------
foobarbecue
I wrote something that goes through the dictionary checking domains a few
years ago.
[https://github.com/foobarbecue/domainance](https://github.com/foobarbecue/domainance)

------
KenanSulayman
Really cool concept!

Unfortunately domainsdb doesn't know about 4 of 10 domains I own, so I'm
afraid this service isn't too useful when precision is important (i.e.
creating a service that searches for taken domains based on it)

~~~
sneg55
Mind to share these 4 domains with me at webmaster@domains-index.com ?

------
runnr_az
GoDaddy has an availability API at developers.godaddy.com. Works pretty much
like you'd expect...

------
ryannevius
Why not just...

    
    
        whois example.com
    

Or is this also intended to be a domain discovery tool?

~~~
arca_vorago
In which case why not 'dig' or 'nslookup' too?

~~~
greyface-
There is one odd case where asking DNS won't work accurately: if a domain is
registered but has no nameservers.

~~~
anh79
Can you give some example? I have tried some registrars and if you don't
provide some NS information, the default NS information is used.

I have a tool in the past
[https://gist.github.com/icy/b30893cecc8ec657317ba93831b0fd4a...](https://gist.github.com/icy/b30893cecc8ec657317ba93831b0fd4a#file-
whoisvn-sh-L70) it works fine as I experience. The tool has option `--all` to
check by using both google/open dns. E.g,

    
    
      $ whoisvn google-is-good.com --all
          opendns.org:   google-is-good.com   available
            googledns:   google-is-good.com   available
      
      $ whoisvn google-is-bad.com --all
          opendns.org:    google-is-bad.com   available
            googledns:    google-is-bad.com   available

~~~
teddyh
Look at, for example, "nmu360.se". It is registered, but has no name servers
configured.

~~~
marcosdumay
Whois says it has no name server (what a weird format that of .se), but digg
finds an A record with 92.242.140.20 (what seems to be a register IP).

~~~
teddyh
Let me guess: Your ISP is injecting fake DNS responses.

------
nerdponx
What's that banner at the start of the demo? That part as good.

~~~
qbrass
CFonts according to the source code.

[https://github.com/dominikwilkowski/cfonts](https://github.com/dominikwilkowski/cfonts)

------
netrus
I don't get the demo - if I enter google.com, shouldn't it check for google.de
instead of google.com.de?

~~~
jwilk
Huh? Why would it check for something you didn't ask for?

------
arca_vorago
Sorry but I refuse to use node based cli applications. Not trying to be overly
negative, just frank.

~~~
halayli
what difference does it make? There are plenty of cli commands implemented in
python/ruby/dtrace/shell and you're not aware of them. What's different about
node aside from your negative bias?

~~~
herbst
There are no common tools in nodejs, no system ships with node. I only have
node on my production servers, because Rails needs a JS engine and node is
fast.

Actually i assume nearly every techie tries to avoid installing hundreds of
different interpreters with even more dependencies just to run tiny scripts
which could be replaced by a smart shell one liner.

~~~
halayli
Often techies sudo apt install packages and these packages might have a
nodejs/python/ruby as a dependency.

Why python/ruby would be ok but nodejs is not?

~~~
herbst
Python ships with the system. I am not aware of common Ruby scripts. I am a
Ruby dev so I use a exception on that.

------
Exuma
Too many emojis, or I would use this.

